# Another New Micro - Kangaroo Island Sa



## mikem108 (27/4/07)

Just got this bottle from a guy at work, haven't tried it yet but there's another micro to add to the list or map


----------



## razz (27/4/07)

Google shows their website but only linked to an email. Good luck to em ! I hope they make loads of money and lots of good beer.


----------



## delboy (27/4/07)

Well all these micro's are now comming out of the woodwork I wish i had the dosh to start one
it seems that the pale ale band wagon seems to be jumped on alot at these though.Must be a Flag ship brew?

del


----------



## Dr Gonzo (27/4/07)

From what i can remember from an article in the local rag over there, the beer was brewed at regency tafe. They are in the process of building their own brewery on the island. I have no idea what stage this is at, or when they will be brewing in their own brewery.

The pale ale apparently is brewed using island grown barley and honey. I'd be interested as to where and how they malted the barley. I was offered some 'malting quality barley' from KI the other day. Might have to get some more info and report back.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (27/4/07)

it would be interesting if they do use the honey from the island as it's the only place in the world where the laguarian (may have spelt incorectly) honey bee exisits and god dam it's good honey, have 3kg sitting at home for a mead. while i was there last year i didn't see hide nor hair of this beer, looks like i just missed out

-Phill


----------



## jayse (10/7/07)

Just had a bit of a go on this beer on the weekend while on kangaroo island for a gig and thought it was quite good.
I have never tried the liguarun bee honey before so not sure on how well that flavour comes through but there was a little honey like character there which I thought was similiar to some honey like characters you get from some pale malts but with something else hard to put you finger on so to speak. Very well balanced and clean beer overall, exceptional balance actually with lovely pale malt character with just the right bitterness and lovely mild hop finish. Finishes a little dry after a couple but starts quite full. Couldn't pick the hop used but it was lovely. Theres a phone number on the bottle and I might ring later to find out some info on the barley, hops, yeast etc one day just for curiousty.

When I got off the ferry in pennasaw I drove a few metres and saw a cellacrations bottle shop and thought they must have the beer I'am after (I searched the net for info on the beer before I left but come up with stuff all, what sort of business doesn't have much info on the net? anyway.....)
When i got into the bottle shop there was a few KI beers called hog bay, I thought that looks cool i'll try that aswell but on further inspection it said made by lovely valley brewing company :lol: so i left it right where it was thinking i'am sure dirty dish water would be a better thing to drink than anything brewed by those idiots. And I can ussually drink almost anything but after trying their beers before I thought no way in hell am I gunna satisfy those losers buy buying their beer.

Anyway its well worth trying the KI island brew pale if you come across it, i'd buy a six pack again if i get the chance, it is a microbrew with great drinkablity as in you could drink it all nite long and enjoy it. I'am sure any beer drinker would enjoy it so its not your over the top offensive type of brew or anything just a very nice beer.

Ranting and raving over and out.
Jayse


----------



## Mr Bond (10/7/07)

Hey Jayse, was it on tap or in bottle that you tried?
Maybe the pub you got it from sells it via a bottleshop.


----------



## jayse (10/7/07)

Mr Bond said:


> Hey Jayse, was it on tap or in bottle that you tried?
> Maybe the pub you got it from sells it via a bottleshop.



It was in bottles from the cellabrations bottle shop in pennasaw, i don't know if its actually being kegged at all, not sure if the regency tafe brewery even have a kegging setup or not at the moment.
With the little info i found on the net about it it seems they are looking at getting a brewery in kingscote but i gather its currnetly being brewed still in adelaide in the tafe brewery.
Might ring them tomorow just to found out some info to fill in the gaps.


Cheers
Jayse


----------



## Dr Gonzo (11/7/07)

Jayse,

Interesting review. I tried this a while ago and had a very different opinion of the beer to you.
I thought it was massively over carbonated, almost a gusher. Any beer flavour was overpowered by sickly sweet honey up front, which dried right out in the finish. No hop flavour or aroma. I found it harder to put down than GMK's xmas case octoberfest (no offence Kenny).

After reading your comments, i'm starting to think that perhaps it was a different batch i had, or an infected bottle. Now i'm gonna have to try it again.

It's available at the Brecknock hotel for anyone else whose looking to try it.
Just remembered, i'm going there for drinks after work tonight.


----------



## jayse (11/7/07)

I must admit I did drink the few I got from the bottle while driving in the morning (for breakfast) after two long nites in a row with only 3 hours sleep each nite, way too many cigarettes and way too many cheap swills so my taste buds and mouth pretty much felt like the bottom of a cockies cage. Maybe that helped, I should have got some on the way back home to try when I was more on top of my game, then again I would have proberly drank them on the ferry for breakfast again after another nite of only 3 hours sleep.

It does sound like I better go hunt down some more and revise my review though.

Cheers
Jayse


----------



## DarkFaerytale (11/7/07)

i'm sure it would have been better than any of the other beers they supply on that god forsaken ferry


-Phill

EDIT: already wrote that


----------



## Dr Gonzo (11/7/07)

> i'm sure it would have been better than any of the other beers they supply on that god forsaken ferry



One good thing about the ferry is they don't seem to care too much about you bringing your own beverages on board. I always take a few homebrews for the trip and have never had a problem.


----------



## tangent (11/7/07)

really?
that'd save on the bourbon and coke cans :huh:


----------

